# Black Magic Hydraulics



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://blackmagichydraulics.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.BlackMagicHydraulics.com</a>[/b]​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We would like to thank Lay it Low for allowing us the opportunity to do our advertisment and sponsorship of this forum. At the moment our website is undergoing improvements everyday we apologive for any inconvience but please feel free to call us @ 1-866-Magic33 for any price or tech questions!

Thanks again,

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

to the top for the best product availble!!!!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BLACK MAGIC MUY BUENO


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC DOING IT FOR THE 2007:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

finally :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: for black magic hydraulics sup ron jess n the team :thumbsup:









roll on 2007


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TEAM CRACKER COMIN' AT CHA !!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 12 2007, 11:09 PM~6975580
> *TEAM CRACKER COMIN' AT CHA !!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2007, 12:09 AM~6975580
> *TEAM CRACKER COMIN' AT CHA !!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



remeber this ron...

AND WHO SAID WHITE BOYS COULDNT JUMP!!???! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 13 2007, 06:19 PM~6979371
> *remeber this ron...
> 
> AND WHO SAID WHITE BOYS COULDNT JUMP!!???! :0    :biggrin:
> *


Only haters !!!!! HaHa....But it's not all white boys  I just got some really good shoe.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 20 2007, 04:53 AM~7038156
> *Only haters !!!!! HaHa....But it's not all white boys  I just got some really good shoe.
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Whats up Ron and the Black Magic crew!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 29 2007, 09:18 PM~7122704
> *Whats up Ron and the Black Magic crew!!
> *


WAZ ZUP !!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

WE ARE DOING A 10% OFF ANY ORDERS FOR THE NEXT 2 MONTHS,,,IT'S CALLED THE ''TAX RETURN SPECIAL'' :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WUZ UP RON AND TO THE REST OF THE ROYALS HOMIES HAVING A KING OF CALI HOPP OFF 7FT TROPHY $$1000 FAT ONES WE GOT BAY AREA COMING OUT CENTRAL VALLEY, NORTH WEST, LA,WUZ WITH VEGAS ,WOULDNT WANT YOU HOMIES MISSING OUT SHOW TIME,REDS ,PRO HOPPER ANDOTHER EQUIPED WILL BE REPPIN BUT WE GOTTA HAVE SOME BLACK MAGIC :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS IS WUCHA YOU CALL TRU STREET FAME THE CITY ALLOWED US TO CLOSE DOWN THE MANE STREET GOING THROUGH TOWN PARK BLVD.THIS IS OUR 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO PARADE,CAR SHOW,AND KING OF CALI HOPP OFF 633 6TH ST. ORANGE COVE CALIFAS,93646 IF YOU WANNA GET DIRECTIONS FROM MAP QUEST SINGLE,DOUBLE,RADICALS,DANCERS,AIRBAGGS AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

New web site coming!!!!


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

L.V. ???? WTF? no more installs around here? who's gonna do my frame now.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

My Tio is still there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cant wait to see the new website...


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

hey RON, Javier from florida. just wanted to get a price for soem upper and lower A-arms for a 72monte. boxed and chrome, with bushings and balljoints.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say homie...........hook me up with some products and i'll start..a..******** IN A CADILLAC TEAM :biggrin: 

products lookin real good mayne.....got me lookin to the DARKSIDE.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

KING OF CALI RULES RON LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK SINGLE PUMP STREET UP TO 12 BATTERIES MUST BE ALL CONNECTED DOUBLE PUMP STREET UP TO 14 BATTERIES MUST ALL BE CONNECTED (((STREET RADICAL))) THESE ARE CARS THAT ARE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS CHROME AND PAINT INTERIOR ECT.ECT. 35"LOCK UP OR HIGHER MILD EXTENDED UPPER AND LOWERS TRAIL ARMS MUST NOT GET STUCK ! RADICALS CLASS 40+++ SUPER EXTENDED SUSPENSION IF IT STUCK YOUR A RADICAL ((((NO DOUBLE SWITCHING)))))PERIOD! NO FLIPPING YOUR RIDES FINGERS ACCEPTED HAAA HAAA :cheesy: UNLESS ITS A DANCER WE NEED TO KEEP IT SAFE  HOLLA BACK


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_*SINCE YOU GOT THE NOR AND CEN CALI DOUBLE PUMP KING OF THE STREET.*_


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*RON YOUR SITE LOOK AWESOME KEEP UP THE KICK ASS WORK.*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

A Ronn heres one of Ojs School Picture that his teacher sent me 
[www.layitlow.cc/images/006/LittlleJohnny[1].jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http:// :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

had trouble loading the pics Here we go LOL








F.T.W


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

YOU SHOULDNT BE FUCKIN WITH THE MAN DOING YOUR INVOICE :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 25 2007, 12:53 PM~7771164
> *YOU SHOULDNT BE FUCKIN WITH THE MAN DOING YOUR INVOICE :0
> *


JUST FUCKIN WITH U HOMIE THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE U SOMETHING TO CRACK UP ABOUT LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 25 2007, 12:47 PM~7771138
> *had trouble loading the pics Here we go LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 25 2007, 11:20 PM~7775654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That does look like him..Hahahah


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 12 2007, 02:18 PM~7462353
> *NEW SHOW DATE: SUNDAY, MAY 20, 2007</span>
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crackerlac (May 17, 2007)

WHAT UPP HOMES!! Man the ride is lookin fly tuckin 150 spokes! :biggrin: Good job guys! Good lookin out to Ron, my girl Jess, O, Rick, Dino and anyone else who helped start up this project! Still got lots to go till showtime, but it's one HELLUVA START!!

WORD!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 02:50 PM~8054987
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 04:06 PM~8055087
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 6 2007, 08:36 PM~8057196
> *:uh:
> *


get off my jock


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8059433
> *get off my jock
> *


you are stalking me. look and see who posted here first. what's up black magic


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 7 2007, 04:45 PM~8062518
> *you are stalking me.  look and see who posted here first.      what's up black magic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 7 2007, 05:53 PM~8062544
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2007, 07:14 AM~8065517
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh: 


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 8 2007, 08:24 AM~8065564
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Jun 9 2007, 03:18 PM~8073031
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH IT BOYYYYY NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB IS THROUGHING A CAR SHOW SEPT.16 AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU COME UP AND HOP THAT BABY BLUE SIX 3 IN DOWNTOWN SACRAMENTO FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 26 2007, 10:15 AM~8178724
> *WHATS UP WITH IT BOYYYYY NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB IS THROUGHING A CAR SHOW SEPT.16 AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU COME UP AND HOP THAT BABY BLUE SIX 3 IN DOWNTOWN SACRAMENTO FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:
> *


Don't have that tre no more.!!!!!!!building a new one :biggrin: But will see....lmk when you get flyers


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2007, 03:30 AM~8246092
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 02:02 AM~8281483
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Jul 11 2007, 03:50 PM~8286553
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 11:42 PM~8289361
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## punlb (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 10 2007, 03:09 AM~6949960
> *<a href=\'http://blackmagichydraulics.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.BlackMagicHydraulics.com</a>​*​[/b]


WE INVITE YOU TO C

















OME OUT AUG. 25 ,2007 JOIN US


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by punlb_@Aug 8 2007, 09:54 AM~8502640
> *WE INVITE YOU TO C
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## showpop (Mar 13, 2007)

YOU LOOK LIKE GOD RUBBED TWO STICKS TOGETHER AND OUT POPPED YOU


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

damn whats up LOL move ur hands well holla back


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

SWA in the house. Just walking my dog.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

finally got it workin bro............ thanks. now the caddy ! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Ronn i hope u have my truck parked in the shade or coverd up the trucks not even Orange anymore its yellow LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 6 2007, 04:54 PM~8732536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got them front pumps here just chillin......Arm's going out tomorrow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

our new poster girl...hahahah


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

finding some nice pics of voodoo on photobucket


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

What happend to the first one you where gonna go with LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2007, 09:30 PM~8735364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WISH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 6 2007, 10:33 PM~8735399
> *YOU WISH
> *


shit *****, i could have that anyday of the week.....except days ending in 'y'


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic of them lowers Mr.Street Riders


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 7 2007, 01:07 AM~8736097
> *here is a pic of them lowers Mr.Street Riders
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro,.........thanks. i'll start the trunk mon. so when the arms get here that's all i have left. then to the stl to get busy. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 27 2007, 04:21 PM~9318612
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Nov 28 2007, 06:52 PM~9327523
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 14 2007, 01:00 AM~9450722
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Dec 14 2007, 01:05 AM~9450750
> *:twak:
> *


x2
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:  :guns: :burn: :worship: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :0 :0


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ihopthode (Oct 19, 2007)

hey ron thanks for hooking me up with my set up last weakend, i will lewt you know how it turns out


randy from lowtimes in kingman


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HEY RON


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ORANGE JUICE PUTS IT DOWN IN SALINAS ANOTHER WIN BM :biggrin: STREET LOW SHOW 85 4 DA WIN :thumbsup: CASH


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 26 2008, 04:25 AM~10257921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP YOU BLOODY :0


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 27 2008, 05:13 PM~10265647
> *WHATS UP YOU BLOODY :0
> *


all good man...............hows the family?....say hi from the ausi kunt :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice mask


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 27 2008, 03:04 PM~10270126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL DAMN U BLOODY KUNT LOL U HAD TO POST THE PIC LOL LOL LOL SO HOWS THE RIDES COMMING ALONG :0


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 28 2008, 09:31 AM~10270327
> *LOL DAMN U BLOODY KUNT LOL U HAD TO POST THE PIC LOL LOL LOL SO HOWS THE RIDES COMMING ALONG :0
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: i havnt been working on my ride :angry: just been busy working on customers cars.......... i just bought a lift so i gotta set that focker up :biggrin: 


i c you got chromed out on orange juiced looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10270394
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i havnt been working on my ride :angry: just been busy working on customers cars.......... i just bought a lift so i gotta set that focker up :biggrin:
> i c you got chromed out on orange juiced looking good man :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL KOOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 27 2008, 02:56 PM~10270078
> *all good man...............hows the family?....say hi from the ausi kunt :biggrin:
> *


DOING GOOD ACTUALLY HOWS THE LADY MATE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10188318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man Rick was skinny like a year ago, looks like he got stung in the face by some bees. welcome to the club :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2008, 04:03 PM~10270557
> *Man Rick was skinny like a year ago, looks like he got stung in the face by some bees. welcome to the club :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: WOW DID YOU PHOTO SHOP HIM SKINNY :0 SWOOOOP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 27 2008, 03:04 PM~10270126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL VICS FARTS PENETRATED THAT MASK SHOW THE PIC OF BIG VIC FANTING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 27 2008, 04:10 PM~10270604
> *I SCRATCHED MY BELLY BUTTON AND THAT MORNING BREATH PENETRATED THAT MASK SHOW THE PIC OF BIG VIC FANTING LIL VIC HAS A THIZZ FACE BECAUSE AFTER I WAS DONE MAKING THAT MESS I RUBBED THE BACK OF MY EARS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WHY WOULD U SAY SUCH A THING ABOUT YOUR SELF :uh: DAMN


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10270544
> *DOING GOOD ACTUALLY HOWS THE LADY MATE
> *


out


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:wave: :werd:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

ay goof, i was laughing to myself the other day....... i remembered when you were on those pain killers the doctor gave ya ....when they worked on you back......then you came to work after :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2008, 04:03 PM~10270557
> *Man Rick was skinny like a year ago, looks like he got stung in the face by some bees. welcome to the club :biggrin:
> *


You know hes from bumbfuck nowhere... that fast ass Vegas life getting to him...when we was down in Oct. he was giving all kinda direction over the phone go to this resturant take a right go to this resturant take a left...but the fucker got me where i needed to be.... :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Just in cause you wanted to take your wife for something good to eat.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 7 2008, 11:03 PM~10361595
> *Just in cause you wanted to take your wife for something good to eat.
> *


i'm sure you know where that would be thats for sure


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10188318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE SURE HAS GROWN OUT. I MEAN UP


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2007, 09:30 PM~8735364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULDN'T MIND GIVIN HER A FEW MINUTES IN MY TRUNK


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 12 2008, 06:00 PM~10400325
> *I WOULDN'T MIND GIVIN HER A FEW MINUTES IN MY TRUNK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I WOULDN'T MIND GIVING IT TO HER IN HER TRUNK


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

I WANT 2B THAT HUMP SHE SITTING ON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HEARD THIS WAS CANCELLED


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:buttkick: :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

Anybody else havin trouble gettin on the blackMH site?? I keep gettin sent to black magic spells n shit!?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its broke homie jess said it should be back up soon


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 31 2008, 09:36 AM~10777458
> *its broke homie jess said it should be back up soon
> *


Thanx Bro, just anxious to get my hands on sum!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

black magic website don't work


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 31 2008, 09:36 AM~10777458
> *its broke homie jess said it should be back up soon
> *


Hey RJ customs this is mike I called yesterday, minus fittings n hoses! hey send me ur email if this isu i didnt get anything from u nore any pics!!!!!!! 




[email protected]


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10188318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ron and Jessica on vaction i think everyone needs to call the BMH line and hang up on Ricky for the next week :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10813386
> *Ron and Jessica on vaction i think everyone needs to call the BMH line and hang up on Ricky for the next week :biggrin:
> *


haha ima do it :biggrin: sup rick


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2008, 11:05 PM~10817295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean homie black magic all day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+Jun 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10813386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are on Vaction and I can not get every call, But my customer service is 100% . I have no pending orders, Call in and get same day shipping !!!!

206NESS I Should have you axle done this week and have it off to 
Chrome this weekend  

Stevie D your order is getting pulled and put on a pallet this week also, hope you have a forklift :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 8 2008, 11:12 AM~10823284
> *Yes they are on Vaction and I can not get every call, But my customer service is 100% .  I have no pending orders, Call in and get same day shipping !!!!
> 
> 206NESS  I Should have you axle done this week and have it off to
> ...


sweet thanks dude got another order to put in soon aswell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 8 2008, 11:12 AM~10823284
> *Yes they are on Vaction and I can not get every call, But my customer service is 100% .  I have no pending orders, Call in and get same day shipping !!!!
> 
> 206NESS  I Should have you axle done this week and have it off to
> ...


I'll get at ya on da batline bout the other stuff tomarrow....good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 8 2008, 10:37 PM~10827475
> *sweet thanks dude got another order to put in soon aswell  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Is that gunna B my order???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Wave D.C.C._@Jun 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10834183
> *Is that gunna B my order???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yesssss sirrrr :biggrin:  dam them pumps are gunna look soooooo sweet


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 10 2007, 12:54 PM~6952800
> *We would like to thank Lay it Low for allowing us the opportunity to do our advertisment and sponsorship of this forum. At the moment our website is undergoing improvements everyday we apologive for any inconvience but please feel free to call us @ 1-866-Magic33 for any price or tech questions!
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...




hey bro, how much for a chrome wishbone/slingshot and the brackets


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10834646
> *yesssss sirrrr  :biggrin:   dam them pumps are gunna look soooooo sweet
> *


OOooWWeeee can wait!!!!! man they need to hurry back already b4 I spend this cash!on sum paint :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Wave D.C.C._@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10843908
> *OOooWWeeee can wait!!!!! man they need to hurry back already b4 I spend this cash!on sum paint :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol dont do that paint can wait lol do you want any coils woith that set up i forgot to ask


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 11 2008, 04:11 PM~10848528
> *lol dont do that paint can wait lol do you want any coils woith that set up i forgot to ask
> *


shit brotha if they free!!!! :biggrin: :worship:  but if they aint then I think I got sum just gotta look for them ; Oh yeah I forgot to ask what gearpack n kinda dump this setup commin with?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 11 2008, 05:11 PM~10848528
> *lol dont do that paint can wait lol do you want any coils woith that set up i forgot to ask
> *


YOUR GETTING A NEW SHIPMENT :0


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

Well they back yet???? :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yep they got back thursday but havent been back to work yet ima call jess 1st thing 2mora so il holla at ya asap homie


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## LOSING OUT 84 (Jun 20, 2008)

where is that dumb ass rocksolid84 [email protected]


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOSING OUT 84_@Jun 25 2008, 04:52 AM~10946519
> *where is that dumb ass rocksolid84 [email protected]
> *


 :0 . He's not dumb, he just repeats what he hears from others....So it's their fault :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jun 19 2008, 12:20 AM~10903628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


By the looks of ricky bobby he sure has been staying away from the DIET COKE machine LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup paul :biggrin: 

big upps to the black magic family


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 2 2008, 03:22 AM~11233207
> *sup paul  :biggrin:
> 
> big upps to the black magic family
> *


all good stevie :biggrin: how are you man ....................... hopefully i c all the black magic fam at supershow i hope i can make it this year :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

see you there homie you gotta come n stop being a sheila haha


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 3 2008, 04:37 AM~11241380
> *see you there homie you gotta come n stop being a sheila haha
> *



sheila............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a tripa


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

Ron, Do you have prestolite dual polls yet??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

king of the streets 
saturday august 31 2008
12 pm to 5 pm 
place / rs hydraulics 
701 kings row 
san jose ca 95112


----------



## manus91 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: *BLACK MAGIC* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:machinegun: ---the Top of the Best---


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HOP CONTEST IN TRI CITIES SEPT. 20TH. WE HAVE 11 CONFIRMED CARS SO FAR. IS RICK GONNA COME OUT TO SUPPORT HIS OWN BACKYARD. WE REALLY NEED HIM THERE. HAVE HIM CALL ME PLEASE. GRUMPY. 270-6777


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..# 1 FOR A REASON..THEY DONT TALK ABOUT IT..
THEY BE ABOUT IT.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 01:22 PM~11443145
> *HOP CONTEST IN TRI CITIES SEPT. 20TH.  WE HAVE 11 CONFIRMED CARS SO FAR.  IS RICK GONNA COME OUT TO SUPPORT HIS OWN BACKYARD.  WE REALLY NEED HIM THERE. HAVE HIM CALL ME PLEASE.  GRUMPY.  270-6777
> *


Wish I would have know about this before I left so i could have left the car, let me see what i can do


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 26 2008, 11:57 PM~11449097
> *Wish I would have know about this before I left so i could have left the car, let me see what i can do
> *











could we see more of this???


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 26 2008, 03:55 PM~11444020
> *BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..# 1 FOR A REASON..THEY DONT TALK ABOUT IT..
> THEY BE ABOUT IT.. :0  :0  :0
> *



oh yeah then ""be about getting my pump finished"...RON..WE R WAITING OVA HERE..


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh i miss this ron lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Oct 3 2008, 07:25 PM~11773170
> *aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh i miss this ron lol
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the same ol' dude just fatter..... You was like 12 back then rite :biggrin:


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

Come put your vote in and show everyone why BM is #1
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435754


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin: K.C. MAJESTICS!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres stevie last night doing it for the community :biggrin: :biggrin: 






*</span></span></span>*


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

KEBOE [email protected] THESPIZZLE
<object height="360" width="425">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" />
<param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=46151979,t=1,mt=video" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="true" src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=46151979,t=1,mt=video" height="360" width="425" wmode="transparent" />
</object>


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## H&H (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HEY RICK, ARE YOU GUYS GONNA COME TO MOSES? u GUYS SHOULD SET UP A BOOTH. WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE AT LEAST ONE HYDRAULIC VENDOR. WE WONT CHARGE YOU. WE ARE ONLY GONNA LET ONE IN. I AM STARTING WITH YOU GUYS. IF YOU DONT WANT TO, I WILL ASK THE NEXT ONE BUT YOU WERE ON THE TOP OF MY LIST. MOSES LAKE WILL BE BIGGER THAN EVER. ESPECIALLY SINCE NO YAKS, AND PROBABLY NO PORTLAND LRM. WE ARE STEPPING UP AND PUSHING HARDER. WE ARENT DOING SPOKANE THIS YEAR SO WE CAN PUT MORE EFFORT INTO MOSES. HIT ME UP. LET ME KNOW. ALSO, WE ARE PUTING SOME HEADS TOGETHER TO MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST HOP. 

GRUMPY


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## DIRTY D (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 20 2009, 07:08 PM~13951072
> *:thumbsup:
> *


We called ya Today, but no anwser, I 'll try again tomorrow


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 12 2007, 11:09 PM~6975580
> *TEAM CRACKER COMIN' AT CHA !!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## duels045 (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 10 2007, 02:27 PM~6953884
> *BLACK MAGIC DOING  IT FOR THE 2007:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

Is this the same black magic hydraulics that ruined all the chrome pieces for my 70 impala!!! Ran over my fender wells with a truck and then chromed them!!!! Lost all my bolts and pulley!! Thanks guys see ya at the next show!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

91 S-10 RADICAL HOPPER DETROIT CRUSH
THANKZ RON FOR SPENDING TIME WITH ME AND MY DAD AT YOU SHOP AND THE TRUCKS JUST ABOUT DONE BLACK MAGIC IS THE CHOICE FOR STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS











STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOMS
6609 MACK AVE. DETROIT,MI
MYSPACE.COM/STRICTLYBUSINESSCUSTOMS
EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG RON WAT IT DO NEXT LEVEL IS HAVING OUR FIRST HOPP & CAR SHOW THE HOPP FIRST PLACE PAYS $400.00 AND A 3 TIER TROPHY 2 PLACE TROPHY 1ST PLACE IN CAR SHOW 3 TIER TROPHY AND SECOND AND THIRD 49-59 60-70 . CALL BIG JAY RON AT 310-800-6499 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackWidow87 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackWidow87_@Sep 3 2009, 06:51 PM~14974793
> *
> *


mamasela


----------



## mgandy (Sep 30, 2009)

So when are you guys going to do a show in San Diego

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

big capone latinstyle san diego :machinegun:


----------



## thepinkcaddy (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, 

Having a Car Show in Norwalk on Nov. 21 09- interested in being a vendor? Can you organize a hop-contest? contact me from our sight.. www.karshow4kids.com


----------



## hydrolanche (Nov 7, 2009)

Now officialy part of the darks side...black magic double pump on chevy avalance...


----------

